# RSPCA now chrging to register lost pets!!!!!



## AlbertRoss (Feb 16, 2009)

Have a look at this link.

Seems the RSPCA will now charge you £10 to 'register' your lost pet.

Don't do it. If it's a dog go to DogLost, which is FREE.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

What a ridiculous idea, I had never even heard of the site the RSPCA are using until I read that article, so how many people who find a dog are going to think "oh yes, pets located is the place to go"?

Let alone charging for the service. 

Almost everyone seems to have heard about DogLost on the other hand, wouldn't it make more sense to team with them when they have been reuniting owners with their dogs for years? DogLost do a wonderful job and they give lots of support to the owners of the missing dogs, and it's free of charge...


----------

